# Jackson & Sharp photos, plans, and more online!



## moonspenders (May 7, 2012)

In case anyone is looking for details (photos, sketches, building plans, etc.) from Jackson & Sharp and a few other builders in Delaware, the Delaware Archives have at least a few hundred images viewable for the public. They encompass railroads and some interurban/streetcars in the US and Canada as well as parts of South America. I've seen everything from interior/exterior images to full plans and drawings of decorations, private car parts, and much more. Feel free to browse--just do a search for "railroad" or "railway"--at http://cdm15323.contentdm.oclc.org/index.php


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm afraid that no matter what I search for, all I get is listing after listing of various volumes of "The Laws of the State of Delaware"[email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Try this: 

http://cdm15323.contentdm.oclc.org/...l2,/p15323coll5,/p16397coll2,/p16397coll3&t=a


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

AHHHH! Thankyew, much [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

